# cat in labor read please



## liljoker5290 (Aug 19, 2004)

* i know you have seen many posts from me on this subject but my cat is acting very strange shes in her nesting spot and hasnt moved in 24 hours at least and shes acting very strange and usually she is very alert and when someone says her name she picks up for like 3 seconds and thats it and i was wondering if shes close to birth and i also wanted to comment on this site you people are very quick on responses and also thanks in advance to those who answer! *


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

If the body temp has dropped by a degree then birth is due in the next 24 hours (I think its dropped...)

If you are unsure about her, esp if she is due kittens it is best to have a vet take a look at her incase a kitten has gotten stuck.

Moved to breeding.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

It sounds to me as if there is a problem. I do hope there has been some progress! Has she been to the vet?


----------



## liljoker5290 (Aug 19, 2004)

yea been to the vet she just woke up and drank a whole bunch of water she is fine now but her rect. temp dropped and shes panting now shes lyeing down!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You might be a grandparent soon! I do hope all is well.


----------

